
Thoughts on Python asynchronous API design in a post-async/await world - lima
https://vorpus.org/blog/some-thoughts-on-asynchronous-api-design-in-a-post-asyncawait-world/#example-2-curio-with-async-await
======
reubano
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12888382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12888382)

